# Help with Dendro!!!!!!



## biothanasis (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello,

Today I found these on my dendro's hybrid leaves!! They seem to be squeezed and die, but should i treat the plant with something??? (suggest something not chemichal etc if possible!) Firstly i thought the spots were from watering but it was these bugs/ dots or something!!


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 6, 2009)

can you look at the leaves under magnification? i kinda think you may have a very tiny mite called a broad mite.
i think hot water can kill them, but i don't remember how to do it without hurting the plant.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 6, 2009)

likespaphs said:


> can you look at the leaves under magnification?



Wish I could... not possible... 



likespaphs said:


> i think hot water can kill them, but i don't remember how to do it without hurting the plant.



I squized every black spot/mite under and on the leaves that I could see and applied some alchohol! Wait and see what happens!!!

Ty very much likes paphs!!!!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 6, 2009)

It looks like thrips and/or spider mite. I've had the same thing happen, and don't know what it is. I usually catch it too late to help any, like you have now. Can you sho a pic of the plant? Is is a phalaenopsis type? With mine, the leaves just fall off, but the new growth is good. These types are deciduous anyway.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 6, 2009)

Maybe tomorrow for a photo! It is a phalaenopsis or antelope type!!! I do not realy remember! The growth seems good but the leaves not, as you said!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 6, 2009)

if they are broad mites, I found this on the internet


> Cultural control: Broad mites are very sensitive to heat. Lowering infested plants into water held at 43 to 49°C for 15 minutes will destroy broad mites without damaging the plants.



for celsius-challenged individuals like myself, that translates roughly to 105˚F to 120˚F


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 6, 2009)

TY very much for the tip charles!!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2009)

and don't forget, "serve w/ hollandaise!" :evil:


----------



## lindafrog (Sep 7, 2009)

have you tried a teaspoon of Dr. Bronners peppermint soap mixed with a quart of water? Spray away let set till dry, then rinse to remove soap and pests. Try this first on a single leaf to make sure it does not futher harm the plant. I have sucess with this simple nontoxic method.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 7, 2009)

Lindafrog - this is a great idea but i do not know where to find the soap you suggest!!! I might search ebay! TY anyway!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 7, 2009)

I would say any soap and water mix would do - even dish soap!


----------



## lindafrog (Sep 10, 2009)

*Dr. bronners peppermint soap*

Dr. Bronners soaps are found at health food, and natural food stores. It comes in plastic bottles and the smallest size is about $7.00-- great stuff. How many things can you use for shower and handl soap, cleaning the counter and getting rid of bugs! If you can not find it, let me know and I will somehow get some to you!


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 10, 2009)

lindafrog said:


> have you tried a teaspoon of Dr. Bronners peppermint soap mixed with a quart of water? Spray away let set till dry, then rinse to remove soap and pests. Try this first on a single leaf to make sure it does not futher harm the plant. I have sucess with this simple nontoxic method.


I have used this for treating scale. I clean the plants and use this mixture. I then keep the plants in the shade until dried. Ultrafine horticultural oil works the same way..smothering the pests. Neem oil will work as well. 

I would treat all surrounding plants...spider mites are quite mobile.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello,

Since the problem needed immediate attention i did not do any special searching, but I founf it on ebay! I guess I can find it here too, to the shops you mentioned Linda!

Anyway! I treated it with dish soap and treated all the surrounding plants too!! The leavesare going to fall in the end as I see it, so there won't be any problem! the thing is that I saw a couple on a leaf og my dendro kingianum and it is fairly big! I woud no like to start searching it for mites...  lol

I think that the problem is solved for now!!! Thank you all again!!!


----------

